# What's this all about?



## Joken (Aug 6, 2016)

I have two of my plants that are not doing well. I asked awhile back about leaves being crispy feeling and not soft and pliable like my other plants. Plants next to my problem plants are fine and the problem plants are a ways away from each other. The first plant looks like it's struggling to stay alive. The plants are all fed and watered the same. Sorry about the sideways pictures. First three pictures are one of the sick plants and the last one is it with the plant next to it. They have been given some Cal Mag and bone meal. 

View attachment 8-6.JPG


View attachment 8-6a.JPG


View attachment 8-6b.JPG


View attachment 8-6c.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi Joken, those girls are getting big. Different plants have different water needs. Water deep let dry and water again. They need the wet dry cycle, but you know that I bet.. The condition you describe is of heat stress, the harsh feeling leaves.  What are your temps and humidity? Sounds like my hot and dry girls.
Some don't do well in the direct sun either.. I think at this point I would give a nice tea, with worm castings.


----------



## Joken (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for the encouragement. It's just odd because they are all the same clone. I just let the ground get real dry and then watered them thoroughly yesterday. I had a couple of friends tell me to water the heck out of them for about 10 days and no fertilizer. I'll let you know how this evolves. Haven't fertilized for a couple weeks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 9, 2016)

Who gave you that advise and what is their reasoning?  I personally think this is not good advise.  Too much water is as bad as not enough water.  And plants need to eat.  Drowning them and starving them at the same time cannot be good for them.  First, you should not let the ground get "really dry" in between waterings.  When it is dry down an inch or 2, water.  And like Rosebud said, water deep.  If you are organic, letting the ground get really dry can and will harm your microherds.  If you are not organic, plants cannota couple of weeks between feedings.  Even organic, you are going to want to be supplementing the plants with teas or top dressings.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 9, 2016)

:yeahthat:


----------



## zem (Nov 25, 2016)

I guess that they are hungry, in hydro, I tried flushing with only water for one day in peak flowering, the effect was horrible, so i guess that when you are "flushing the heck out of them with only water for two weeks" based on the advice that you got, you must be starving the heck out of them as well at this stage in their growth.


----------

